# Mouse - Non USB



## kestrel0222

I am trying to find a muse for an older computer that does not has a USB port. I need a mouse with the older style connection (round outlet). Sorry for the "non technical" terms, I am not very computer literate. Does anyone now where I might find one of these?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Joe2005

You can buy usb to ps2 adapters from Newegg.  

Alternatively the standard Microsoft optical mouse comes with an adapter.


----------



## PatPheFox

just so you know, a usb would work on an older model.

lol just noticed 93% of teenagers listen to rap. If you are one of the 7% that still listens to real music, post this in your signature., ima use this


----------



## A Cheese Danish

kestrel0222 said:


> I am trying to find a muse for an older computer that does not has a USB port. I need a mouse with the older style connection (round outlet). Sorry for the "non technical" terms, I am not very computer literate. Does anyone now where I might find one of these?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom



I have an HP mouse that has the PS/2 port, or round port, that you are looking for.
I also have a PS/2 to USB adapter as well.
Shoot me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## StrangleHold

kestrel0222 said:


> I am trying to find a muse for an older computer that does not has a USB port. I need a mouse with the older style connection (round outlet). Sorry for the "non technical" terms, I am not very computer literate. Does anyone now where I might find one of these?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom


 
PS/2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ark=False&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=PRICE

All these USB come with a PS/2 adapter
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...iption=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&srchInDesc=


----------



## kestrel0222

Thanks everyone! Lots of great info, I have no idea that you could still get these types. I thought only USB connections were available. Thanks again!! 

Tom


----------



## ScottALot

Yah PS/2's will be around for a LONG time to come as they are more responsive than USBs.


----------



## kestrel0222

A Cheese Danish said:


> I have an HP mouse that has the PS/2 port, or round port, that you are looking for.
> I also have a PS/2 to USB adapter as well.
> Shoot me a PM if you are interested.



I have looked around but I have not been successful in finding how to send a PM.  I have never done that here on this forum, it doesn't appear to be as easy as other forums to send a PM. Other forums just have a link "PM", select it, and a text window appears. I just have not found that option yet. 

Tom


----------



## A Cheese Danish

kestrel0222 said:


> I have looked around but I have not been successful in finding how to send a PM.  I have never done that here on this forum, it doesn't appear to be as easy as other forums to send a PM. Other forums just have a link "PM", select it, and a text window appears. I just have not found that option yet.
> 
> Tom



Yeah, the way to PM here is a lot different from other places. But I somehow lost the mouse .
I'll keep looking for it today and message you when/if I find it. Also, you need to go into your user control panel
and allow PM's.


----------



## PohTayToez

You have to have 100 posts to PM.


----------



## ScottALot

Good god thank you, I thought it'd be more than 100 posts.


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> Good god thank you, I thought it'd be more than 100 posts.


People dont read the rules do they....


----------

